# Can't configure sound on my PowerMac G5 Dual processors



## consta (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello,

I've just installed FreeBSD 9.1-RC2 on my new world PowerMac G5 with dual processors machine. I installed 32 bit PPC, because only 1,25 GB memory attached in my PowerMac. Everything's just fine. X, network, power saving, etc. are working perfectly. But I can't configure the sound card.

Here is my /boot/loader.conf:

```
sound_load="YES" 
snd_driver_load="YES"
```

And here is my `dmesg`:

```
[/root] # dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Apple I2S Audio Controller> mem 0-0xfff,0-0xff,0x100-0x1ff irq 158,129,130 on macio0
macio0: failed to reserve resource 0 - 0x1000 (0x1000) for pcm0
device_attach: pcm0 attach returned 6
```

What did I wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2013)

What does `cat /dev/sndstat` show?

Keep in mind that snd_driver isn't a driver itself, it simply loads all soundcard drivers that are available.


----------



## consta (Sep 16, 2013)

*cat /dev/sndstat*

It seem to me that there is nothing helpful:


```
[/root] # cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/powerpc)
Installed devices:
```

Keep in mind that snd_driver isn't a driver itself, it simply loads all soundcard drivers that are available. That's why I try this option first in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## sossego (Sep 18, 2013)

Did you look at the kernel configuration file for any clues?
Did you ask on the mailing list?


----------



## consta (Sep 18, 2013)

Not yet, first, I try to use loadable kernel modules. 
I've searched through mailing lists, but found nothing helpful.


----------



## sossego (Sep 18, 2013)

You need to ask if you are not able to find the answer.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2013)

It's possible not all soundcard drivers work on PowerPC. Looking at https://wiki.freebsd.org/powerpc you may have some luck with snd_uaudio(4) (USB audio), snd_ai2s(4) and snd_davbus(4).

Also note that PowerPC is a Tier 2 platform. So it doesn't get as much attention as AMD64 and i386 does.


----------



## consta (Sep 18, 2013)

The problem is that I do not know what exactly to ask. Because I do not know what audio chip is on my motherboard. I've searched through Apple Support to find out hardware. But the specification shows nothing about it. Now I think about installing MacOS X back again to this computer, maybe I can find out what audio chip is in it using MacOS X. As I understand all possible audio drivers already are in the GENERIC kernel, I've found those options in the configuration.


----------



## kpa (Sep 18, 2013)

What does `pciconf -lv` show? The audio device should show up in the listing with class "multimedia" and subclass "audio".


----------



## andreast (Sep 18, 2013)

Here it says:

```
macio0: failed to reserve resource 0 - 0x1000 (0x1000) for pcm0
```
It is a resource problem of the macio open firmware (OF) properties. I know this and I should fix it. It is a bit tricky since not every Mac has the same OF properties. Some newer models work with the <Apple I2S Audio Controller> and some not.


----------



## tingo (Sep 18, 2013)

In /boot/loader.conf, try

```
sound_load="YES"
snd_ai2s_load=YES"
```
It worked on my Mac G5 (quad cpu) back in 2011. YMMV.
HTH


----------



## sossego (Sep 18, 2013)

@consta, have you thought about adding a PCI sound/audio card to your machine?


----------

